
Balancing of Chemical Equations Using Matrix Algebra (2015) - chaitanyav
http://iiste.org/Journals/index.php/JNSR/article/viewFile/20721/21315
======
cyphar
I'm very confused. This was an example of applications of linear algebra in my
first year course on it. Why was this published in an actual journal? Anyone
who has gone through the first semester of university already knows that they
can do this...

~~~
jpfr
Scam-Journals are a business.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Predatory_open_access_publishi...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Predatory_open_access_publishing)

Enough people succumb to the pressure and publish anything just to look good
on the publication count metric.

------
rjeli
sorry, I'm missing the joke. this was homework in my linear algebra class last
semester. why was it published in a science journal in 2015?

~~~
knappa
And why did they misspell Matrices as "Matrixes"?

